

Facebook Graph Search Didn't Break Your Privacy Settings, It Only Feels Like It - sabalaba
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/04/facebook-graph-search-didnt-break-your-privacy-settings-it-only-feels-like-that/

======
sabalaba
My original post: [http://www.stephenbalaban.com/facebook-graph-search-
breaks-y...](http://www.stephenbalaban.com/facebook-graph-search-breaks-your-
privacy-settings/)

